# كيف أشعر بوجود الله في حياتي ؟



## Kiril (17 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام يا اخوتي
واجهتني فترة فتور روحي
و اريد ان ارجع علاقتي مع الله و اشعر بالسلام الداخلي و الهدوء مرة اخري

كيف أشعر بوجود الله في حياتي ؟


----------



## Rosetta (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*قراءة الانجيل و الصلاة هي شفاء لكل فتور روحي  ​*


----------



## صوت الرب (17 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح معك
لابد ان هناك خطيئة فعلتها ابعدت الروح القدس عنك
و الخطيئة لا زالت فيك
يجب ان تطلب السماح و المغفرة عن هذه الخطيئة
و حينها ستشعر بوجود الله في حياتك
فالله يحبك جدا جدا و لم يفعل هذا الا ليجعلك افضل


----------



## Kiril (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي علي ردودكم الحلوة و اتمني ان يكون هذا هو الحل
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

good question

but i don't have a sin but i feel that god had forsaken me and doesn't listen to me in my time of need 

is there any other reason lel fotour el rou7i 3'eir el sin

god bless

thanks


----------



## Sibelle (17 نوفمبر 2010)

العلاقة مع المؤمنين!

مثلا كتر دخلاتك و مشاركاتك هون ​


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> سلام المسيح معك
> لابد ان هناك خطيئة فعلتها ابعدت الروح القدس عنك
> و الخطيئة لا زالت فيك
> يجب ان تطلب السماح و المغفرة عن هذه الخطيئة
> ...


 

*سبب مهم جدًا أخي صوت الرب *

*لكن دعني ُأضيف سببًا آخر *

*وهو إنشغالي بأمور ( ليست خطية ) أبعدتني عن *

*- قرائة الكلمة *
*- الصلاة *
*- الشركة مع المؤمنين *

*فمجرد إبتعادي عن وسائط النعمة يُضعف شركتي مع الرب *

*وتكون النتيجة الفتور *

*تذكر *
*الكأس غير الممتلئ بالبركات ... ُتملأ بغيرها *


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزى اصلا كلنا نمر بهذة الفترات 
ويمكن ان يكون السبب مثل ما قالوا الاخوة هو وجود خطية فى حياتك فحياة القداسة مهمه لان الكتاب يقول ان راعيت اثما فى قلبى لايستمع لى الرب 

او ممكن يكون انك مش مهتم بوسايط النعمة زى قراءة الكتاب والصلاه وشركة المؤمنين ديه حاجات كلها هتساعدك 

الحاجة التانيه ممكن يكون الرب فى اوقات بيبقى حابب يدربك على انك تتبعه بس بعيد عن المشاعر والاحاسيس 
فى بداية ايماننا عشان بنبقى لسه جداد فالرب بيبقى عايز يخلينا نكبر ونثق فيه فبيبقى احساسنا بوجود الرب معتمد على المشاعر 
بس بعد كده لازم نكبر ونثق فى حضور الرب حتى فى غياب المشاعر 
الرب معك


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه فترة الفتور جديدة لكل مؤمن 
كي يعيد علاقنه وسلامه بالله
فالرب يستخدم ضعفنا من اجل مجد اسمه
لاتخافوا 
هذه كلمة الرب 
اطلبي المشورة من روح القدس عند الصلاة وهو سينور عقلقك من مساعدتك 
في الخروج من هذه الفترة ​


----------

